# shih tzu breeders?



## pinkflamingo (Jun 27, 2009)

This is a little off-topic, but my mother is looking to get a new dog (hers died a few years ago and she hasn't felt healed enough to get one since). She is looking for another little tzu. I was wondering if you guys know of any reputable shih tzu breeders? Her first baby came through rescue, so she does not have connections with any breeders.


----------



## myfairlacy (Dec 28, 2007)

are you in Canada? Here is the link to the Canadian Shih Tzu club. This is their "member page"...click on the province and it lists their members http://www.canadianshihtzuclub.ca/Members%...t%20Details.htm


----------



## pinkflamingo (Jun 27, 2009)

Thanks! I will go check them out!


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

I lovee Mr. Foo's Shih Tzus: http://www.mrfooshihtzu.com/

But my absolute favorite Shih breeder is in South America!


----------



## Poppy's mommy (Dec 21, 2007)

Yes their shih tzu are beautiful! The breeders I like are

Bar-Lar Shih Tzu
Motown Shih Tzu
Tian Mi Shih Tzu

They have beautiful examples of the breed and also Ming Dynasty Shih Tzu.

They all have websites,I know of others who don't who are also part of the Americam Shih Tzu club.


----------

